# [PulseAudio] Sortie audio inexistante

## Kernald

Bonjour bonjour,

J'essaie actuellement de configurer PulseAudio sur ma machine, mais ce dernier ne me rend pas la vie facile… Effectivement, alsamixer me retourne deux cartes son : la carte son intégrée à ma carte mère, que j'utilise tous les jours, et la sortie HDMI de cette même carte mère, que je n'utilise jamais. J'ai aussi dans ma machine une HD4850, avec deux ports DVI, mais pas d'HDMI, utilisée avec les pilotes RadeonHD (Xorg 1.8 oblige).

Jusque là, tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes, le son sort bien des hauts parleurs avec Alsa…

Cependant, lorsque j'utilise PulseAudio, c'est tout de suite plus rigolo. En effet, ce dernier ne détecte qu'une seule sortie audio : le port HDMI de ma carte vidéo… Port inexistant, donc. J'ai essayé pas mal de choses, et toutes me donnent la même chose : HD48x0 audio Digital Stereo (HDMI).

Bien évidemment, lorsque je lance par exemple VLC, configuré pour utiliser PulseAudio, les jauges bougent sur pavumeter, mais aucun son ne sort nulle part (n'ayant étrangement pas réussi à brancher mon câble HDMI sur un des ports DVI de ma carte graphique  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Bon, en relançant un aplay -l, je viens de remarquer que Alsa détectait aussi une sortie audio sur ma carte vidéo. Visiblement, c'est donc «juste» que PulseAudio n'utilise pas le bon périphérique. V'là le aplay -l en question :

```
aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: VT1708S Analog [VT1708S Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/2

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1

card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: VT1708S Digital [VT1708S Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

Voili voilà, si quelqu'un a la moindre piste, je suis preneur. Merci de votre lecture !

----------

## Kernald

Bon, j'ai un peu de nouveau. J'ai réussi à faire comprendre à PulseAudio qu'il fallait utiliser l'autre carte son :

```
load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:0

load-module module-alsa-source device=hw:0
```

Ceci dans /etc/pulse/default.pa.

Il détecte maintenant une carte son nommée Audio interne, j'ai même les barres qui bougent lorsque j'ai du son dans le micro. Mais toujours pas de son, même en utilisant Audio interne comme sortie… Là encore, j'ai bien les barres qui bougent, comme quoi du son arrive à PulseAudio, mais rien ne sort des HP.

----------

